# 3 Thứ tuyệt đối không nên đặt trên đầu giường để có giấc ngủ ngon



## nguyenlamtgn (12/2/20)

Mỗi năm, dân số ở các thành phố lớn tăng cao do nhu cầu học tập và làm việc. Vì thế xảy ra tình trạng đất chật người đông, những căn phòng ngủ không đơn giản chỉ là phòng ngủ nữa mà còn được dùng để chứa đồ. Nhưng bạn có biết, đồ đạc không phải cứ đặt chỗ nào cũng được. Sau đây, mời bạn hãy cùng tìm hiểu 3 Thứ Tuyệt Đối Không Nên Đặt Trên Đầu Giường Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon

Bạn hãy nhớ, sắp xếp đồ vật cũng cần phải khoa học. Để đảm bảo rằng đồ đạc gọn gàng, đâu vào đấy mà không ảnh hướng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của chúng ta nói riêng và chất lượng cuộc sống của chúng ta nói chung. Nhiều người khi ngủ có thói quen đặt những đồ vật linh tinh trên đầu giường với suy nghĩ là sẽ thuận tiện tìm kiếm khi cần trong lúc ngủ. Thậm chí, những người không hiểu biết còn đạt cây xanh trên đầu giường với suy nghĩ cung cấp oxy giúp thông thoáng phòng ngủ. Điều này cực kỳ sai lầm.






Những loại cây xanh như hoa và cây không nên được đặt trên giường và đặc biệt là những người bị viêm mũi dị ứng hoặc hen suyễn. Ngủ không ngon giấc có thể ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe và chất lượng cuộc sống như rụng tóc, lão hóa, nếp nhăn, bệnh tật … Nhiều người áp dụng các biện pháp như uống sữa ấm trước khi ngủ, gửi mùi hoa oải hương, tất tần tật các biện pháp mà vẫn không cải thiện được giấc ngủ. Thiếu ngủ có thể dẫn đến các vấn đề quan trọng về sức khỏe thậm chí dễ mắc các chứng bệnh về thần kinh.





3 Thứ Tuyệt Đối Không Nên Đặt Trên Đầu Giường Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon​
*I. Những nguy cơ về sức khỏe khi thiếu ngủ:*

*1. Nguy cơ mắc các bệnh tim mạch đột quỵ*
Khi thức khuya, giấc ngủ bị xáo trộn thì bạn sẽ có tới 48% nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch và 15% nguy cơ tử vong vì một cơn đột quỵ. Vì đêm là lúc nhịp tim hạ thấp, mạch máu hoạt động chậm lại, cơ thể cần được nghĩ ngơi nhưng bạn bắt cơ thể phải hoạt động thì nguy cơ mắc bệnh là điều dễ xảy ra. Theo nghiên cứu tại đại học Alabama ở Mỹ cho thấy so với những người ngủ 7-8 tiếng mỗi đêm, người trung niên và người già ngủ ít hơn 6 giờ một đêm có nguy cơ đột quỵ cao gấp 4 lần.

*2. Da xỉn, nổi mụn, lão hóa*
Hãy thử thức khuya một đêm bạn sẽ thấy tac hại như thế nào đối với làn da của mình. Thức khuya thường xuyên, da dễ bị nhợt nhạt, nổi mụn, mắt thâm quầng, nếp nhăn xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều. Nguyên nhân là do khoảng thời gian từ 23h đến 1h sáng hôm sau là khoảng thời gian gan bày độc, quá trình bày độc này chỉ xảy ra khi bạn đang ngủ say. Vậy nên bạn thức khuya quá 1 giờ sáng thì quá trình bày độc này không xảy ra, chất độc tích tụ lại trên cơ thể bạn gây ra tính trạng nổi mụn. Về lâu dài, điều này sẽ đẩy nhanh tốc độ lão hóa của các tế bào da. Do vậy, nếu thấy bản thân già trước tuổi thì bạn hãy mau chóng xem lại thời gian ngủ nghĩ của mình ngay nhé.






Mất ngủ tăng nguy cơ gây đột quỵ, tim mạch, suy giảm trí nhớ​*3. Trí nhớ suy giảm*
Theo một nghiên cứu của ĐH California, Los Angeles, những người có thói quen thức khuya, ngủ muộn có tỷ lệ suy giảm trí nhớ cao gấp 5 lần. Cùng với đó, bạn có thể gặp phải tình trạng hay quên, nhớ nhầm, mất tập trung, giảm khả năng sáng tạo,...

Khi thức khuya, các chất độc hại tích tụ trong cơ thể nói chung và não bộ nói riêng không được đào thải, khiến não bộ quá tải và dẫn đến tình trạng suy giảm trí nhớ. Cùng với đó, việc bạn thức vào giờ ngủ khiến cơ thể phải duy trì trạng thái hưng phấn, khiến năng lượng bị cạn kiệt vào ngày hôm sau, kéo theo tinh thần uể oải, mất tập trung.

*4. Tăng nguy cơ mắc các bệnh*
Giấc ngủ không chỉ đơn thuần là giúp cơ thể phục hồi năng lượng mà nó còn liên quan mật thiết đến hệ miễn dịch. Việc bạn thức khuya, ngủ không đủ giấc làm cho khả năng miễn dịch suy yếu, làm cho cơ thể mệt mỏi, sức đề kháng suy yếu khiến cơ thể không thể kháng lại các vi khuẩn gây bệnh.

*II. 3 Thứ Tuyệt Đối Không Nên Đặt Trên Đầu Giường Để Có Giấc Ngủ Ngon*

*1. Điện thoại, đồ điện tử*
Mọi người có thói quen dùng điện thoại di động trước khi đi ngủ sau đó để ngay bên cạnh giường. Chính thói quen này đã gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến thời gian và chất lượng giấc ngủ. Các thiết bị điện tử có màn hình nên để càng xa đầu giường các tốt, chẳng hạn như điện thoại di động, máy tính bảng, TV,…

Những sản phẩm điện tử này sẽ tiếp tục kích thích não bộ của chúng ta, và tinh thần sẽ bị kích thích trong một thời gian dài khiến bạn khó ngủ. Đặc biệt, nếu bạn để điện thoại đang sạc ngay cạnh giường, nếu không cẩn thận có thể vị giật điện chết người, hoặc điện thoại nổ gây bỏng.

Về cơ bản, điện thoại nói chung và cả smartphone nói riêng cũng vậy, đều phát ra những bức xạ sóng điện từ mà chúng ta không thể nhìn thấy bằng mắt thường. Nếu để cạnh người suốt đêm và trong một thời gian dài lặp lại liên tục thói quen đó, cơ thể chúng ta ít nhiều sẽ bị "phơi nhiễm" với cường độ sóng này, và cuối cùng có thể khiến cho chu kỳ giấc ngủ bị gián đoạn.






Nếu bạn để điện thoại đang sạc ngay cạnh giường, nếu không cẩn thận có thể vị giật điện chết người, hoặc điện thoại nổ gây bỏng​
*Biện pháp:* Quyết tâm không sử dụng điện thoại hay các thiết bị điện tử khác trước khi lên giường ngủ. Thay vì sử dụng chúng, bạn nên thực hiện một số hoạt động có ích khác như: ngồi thiền, đọc sách, nghe nhạc nhẹ trước khi ngủ rất có lợi cho giấc ngủ của chúng ta.

*2. Cây xanh*
Một số người còn hoang tưởng rằng cây xanh để cạnh giường ngủ sẽ đem lại không khí tự nhiên cho phòng ngủ. Nhưng bạn đừng quên, vào ban đêm, cây sẽ tiến hành hít khí oxy và giải phòng carbon dioxide. Điều này sẽ tạo ta môi trường thiếu oxy và khó ngủ sâu, vì vậy khi thức dậy bạn sẽ cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Ngoài ra, có thể có một lượng lớn nấm mốc ẩn trong đất của cây xanh. Đặt nó cạnh giường không chỉ ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ, mà còn dễ dàng gây ra các bệnh về đường hô hấp.

_*Nếu muốn đặt cây xanh trong phòng ngủ, hãy đặt những cây sau đây:*_

** Cây Lưỡi Hổ: Với cây Lưỡi Hổ, đây là một trong 12 loại thực vật giúp cải thiện không khí trong nhà ở. Loài cây lưỡi hổ xem là một trong số những loài thực vật rất tốt cho việc cải thiện chất lượng Oxy tinh khiết.







Là một trong 12 loại thực vật giúp cải thiện không khí trong nhà​
* *Cây Dây nhện: Loại cây này có khả năng hấp thụ Carbonic và các khí độc vào ban đêm mà không cần ánh sáng nên thích hợp đặt trong phòng ngủ. Một cây Dây nhện, trong vòng một ngày có thể làm sạch đến 85% lượng chất Formaldehyde trong phòng ngủ.






Loại cây này có khả năng hấp thụ Carbonic và các khí độc vào ban đêm​
* *Cây Trầu bà: Cây Trầu bà có tên gọi khác là cây Hoàng tâm điệp, Thiết mộc lan. Trầu bà cũng nằm trong danh sách về khả năng làm sạch không khí và tạo cảm giác thư thái để có một giấc ngủ sâu cho chủ nhân căn phòng.






Cây Trầu bà là cây thân leo thích hợp treo ở góc phòng hoặc gần cửa sổ​
*Lưu ý:* Những loại cây xanh như hoa và cây khôn nên được đặt trên giường , và tốt nhất là tránh xa phòng ngủ, đặc biệt là người bị viêm mũi dị ứng và hen suyễn

*3. Đồng hồ báo thức*
Đặt đồng hồ báo thức ở đầu giường có thể tiện lợi, chỉ cần với tay ra là có thể tắt nó đi và ngủ thêm vài phút. Tuy nhiên, tiếng kêu của đồng hồ có thể làm bạn giật mình tỉnh giấc, dẫn đến căng thẳng mãn tính gây ra các vấn đề như cao huyết áp, giảm chất lượng giấc ngủ và ức chế thần kinh
Ngoài ra, đối với một số người bị khó ngủ, tiếng kêu tích tắc của các loại đồng hồ sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy ức chế, khó đi vào giấc ngủ và không ngủ sâu giấc.

Các chuyên gia đưa ra lời khuyên bạn nên để đồng hồ báo thức cách giường ít nhất là 1,8 mét.






Tiếng kêu của đồng hồ có thể làm bạn giật mình tỉnh giấc, dẫn đến căng thẳng mãn tính​


----------

